# Objekt überschreiben



## alias_host (3. Feb 2007)

Hi!!!

Ich empfange über ein objekt von ObjectInputStream ein objekt und möchte dies dannverfügbar haben, muss ich dann ein objekt erstellen und dieses dann überschreiben, oder wie kann man das regeln???

Mfg alias_host


----------



## alias_host (3. Feb 2007)

meine frage hat sich erledigt


----------



## alias_host (3. Feb 2007)

na ja hat sich doch nicht erledingt

ich versuche mit


```
datei=(C_DateiObjekt)in.readObject();
```

das objekt zu empfangen und dann in das objekt datei, das ich mit


```
private C_DateiObjekt datei=new C_DateiObjekt();
```

erstellt habe, zu speichern. C_DateiObjekt ist eine leere klasse.

dann kammt der fehler

java.io.WriteAbortedException: writing aborted; java.io.NotSerializableException:

was für einen fehler habe ich gemacht???

Mfg alias_host


----------



## Gast (3. Feb 2007)

hast du das Serializable Interface implementiert?


----------



## alias_host (3. Feb 2007)

ja hab ich ich möchte ansich einfach später ouf das objekt zugreifen können. aber in der zeile 


datei=(C_DateiObjekt)in.readObject(); 

kommt die fehlermeldung

java.io.WriteAbortedException: writing aborted; java.io.NotSerializableException: S_DateiEinlesen


----------



## SlaterB (3. Feb 2007)

NotSerializable heißt auf Deutsch nicht serialisierbar 

also nochmal: das Objekt muss Serializable implementieren,
falls schon geschehen: vielleicht verwendest du eine alte kompilierte Klasse

import java.io.Serializable;

class SaveObject implements Serializable {

}


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (3. Feb 2007)

du kannst es dir aber auch einfach machen un n ObjektInput / OutputStream nehmen, kommt aber drauf an was du machen willst


----------

